# reinvesting profits from land into rental propety



## homebuilder (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am an albertan looking for advice on how to take a lakeviw property I co-own in saskatchewan, sell it and buy a rental unit in another province. I would like to live in the new building as well. I would like to somehow keep the taxes as low as possible, as to maximize the down payment. I've herd of a trade up program allowing owners to take the money gained and move it to another more valuble investment without paying any taxes at all. Is this just an american advantage or are there similar options available to me? What advice is out there?


----------

